# can you burn a DVD to your computer and convert it DIRECTLY to a DVD??



## zzsoccer3 (Oct 30, 2003)

can you burn a DVD to your computer and convert it DIRECTLY to a DVD??

man o man... i'm having way way too many probelms with this stuff... yea, i'm a newbie, but every corner i turn, it seems to be another dead end...

????

i want to know if i take a movie i have, and copy it to my PC with... ( i have dvdxcopy, but an older version... n e other good ones out there?).... something/anything that allows me to do this. Can i then turn around and simply burn THAT to a DVD??


----------



## jwbirdsong (Nov 7, 2002)

If you've got a DVD burner yea.. a regular CD burner won't do...I guess there are some programs that will let you COPY a DVD to a CD burner but I know nothing of them and that's getting into that greyarea of copyrite infringement and I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole...Sorry I couldn't be of any help


----------



## jthenerd (Oct 23, 2003)

dvd shrink will help you do this.This will shrink the dvd to a 4.7 gig file to burn or "backup" i should say.

click here for free download

or go to dvdxcopy and you can convert and burn to vcd (cd)

click here for dvdxcopy

hope this helps....if not let me know

note.......

these programs are for backup copies of your original only.I do not reccomend copying any rented or borrowed copies even though you can. dvdxcopy is very easy and you can download from there site for a fee.but they have great tech help.

if you use dvd shrink you will need burning software to burn the dvd such as roxio or alchol or something.but dvdxcopy has there own burning engine


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I'm sure that DVD Shrink also violates US law, since it decrypts the DVD data, which is illegal under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Get DVD Decrypter (free), if the DVD is less than 4.35G you can Read it in ISO and pop in a blank and Write (burn) it.

A great piece of all around burning software is burnatonce (also free). Handles most anything.
http://www.burnatonce.com/


----------



## zzsoccer3 (Oct 30, 2003)

TY for all your help... one more qucik Question... i just bought the XMEN II (united) dvd from the local walmart here, and i wanted to burn it.... i didn't know that they have encrypted something on them so they can't be burned... can anyone help me with this??


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

All DVD's are copy protected. Look for a site which specializes in such topics.


----------



## zzsoccer3 (Oct 30, 2003)

ok, ty... plus, i found a GREAT web site that teaches one step by step how to burn using NERO ROM... after it has been shrunk using DVDSHRINK... don't have the website off hand, but u can email me and i'll send it to u!!
[email protected]


----------



## yiksney (Jan 16, 2003)

very confusing trying to dowload wherer what to after unclear


----------



## zzsoccer3 (Oct 30, 2003)

HERES THE LINK TO THE DVD GUIDE for burning with NERO...
http://www.polarhome.com:793/~afonic/nero.htm

HOPE IT WORKS!!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yiksney:_
> *very confusing trying to dowload wherer what to after unclear *


Talk about confusing, what the hell are you saying? And please note this forum has a spell checker.


----------



## zzsoccer3 (Oct 30, 2003)

lol... thats why i just left that alone MYSTICEYES!! i had no clue what he/she was trying to say!!


----------

